# Better than a 3D background



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

A friend of mine whom has helped me immensely over the past year posted a pic of the following and said he wanted me to build this for him. I know he said it in joking and never expected to have it done, but he's been a world of help/info for me since I got back into fish keeping/cichlids and if I have a question I know 99% of the time he will have the right answer. So even though he said this somewhat joking, I decided as a payback for the help, I'm gonna build this for him. Not just as a payback for help, but I just love a challenge and this will be too cool IMO.

This is what I am going to attempt. I do have one twist though, I think an air line through the back of the head and into an air stone in the mouth so it blows bubbles to look like his dying breaths would add a cool touch to it.

I know I still have to finish resealing my 265g lol....but I'm looking forward to tackling this project because it's just too dang cool to pass up :thumb:

Gotta find some thick foam blocks this week so I can start carving, I'll post pics as I progress.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

That is FREAK'N AWESOME!!! I would love that but it would creep my girlfriend out.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

LOL That would scare the **** out of my wife's daycare kids!!


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats awesome. My advice. .. make it out of clay, make a form and do cement (or something heavy enough). I think you will loose a huge amount of detail with foam. Think taxidermy. My friend has made countless sculptures using clay/form method. He is working on a life size v. Raptor dinosaur! Regardless it looks like a fun project. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bwalters01 (Feb 11, 2014)

That is cool never thought about something like that. If you are wanting to make your own I agree with making it from clay but if you want to just tweak that a little with the bubbler you can buy that exact sculpture online I travel frequently with my job and have seen that zombie yard ornament in the sky mall magazine they have on airplanes along with others here is a link 
http://www.skymall.com/zombie-of-montcl ... se&pnr=24R


----------



## scottiefish2 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just ordered mine from skymall. Hope it dont freak out the fish. :fish:


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

lol that is awesome, one thing that could make it better, if you are able to make it lighter, is having a powerhead or circulation pump moving the arms around to make it look like he is struggling to get free, along with the air bubbles!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

You should drill a hole in the back to sneak an air line in which emits bubbles from his mouth.


----------

